# changing the status bar color



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the status_bar_bg_tile.png image all that has to be changed in the systemui to change the status bar or is there more? Cuz its not sticking at all for me. It won't change and if I pull out the systemui.apk that my phone is running it shows the image I modded

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

zathus said:


> Is the status_bar_bg_tile.png image all that has to be changed in the systemui to change the status bar or is there more? Cuz its not sticking at all for me. It won't change and if I pull out the systemui.apk that my phone is running it shows the image I modded
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The status bar is actually set using a hex value in values/drawables.xml.

Specifically this line.

<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_background">#ff000000</item>


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

MIUI GB extended controls could do this.


----------

